
Introducing Bloaty McBloatface: a size profiler for binaries - ot
http://blog.reverberate.org/2016/11/07/introducing-bloaty-mcbloatface.html
======
the_duke
I love the name.

For anyone wondering, it's an homage to the winner of a poll the Brits
conducted online for deciding the name of a research vessel:
[http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-36064659](http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-
england-36064659)

~~~
BukhariH
Yeah! Google already has Parsey McParseface as a part of TensorFlow so it may
become a naming scheme for them.

